# Great Value in London - London Walks



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 8, 2008)

I try to do 2-3 of these when I go to the Allen House. Best value in London.

http://www.walks.com/Homepage/Sunday/default.aspx

Here's a coupon, but please, I don't know how it works: http://www.daysoutguide.co.uk/london-walks

Interesting, fun, informative and educational. Also, you can get into some attractions faster !
(We got into Westminster Abbey via a side door for select tours. Saved a long line. Although I've been to the Abbey a few times before and not in a group, it was interesting to learn from our guide ). 

The WWII - Britain at War was moving, inspiring and educational. We walked to a lot of the areas hit hardest.

On the Chelsea Pub walk, we went to three great pubs. At one of them, near the retired sailors' home (British Royal Navy),  I got to sit with some of the residents and had a grand time. Lovely older gents with great stories. Yes, I bought the rounds so I was very popular with the "boys" !
(85+ and just wonderful !). I understand that this pub is now closed. It was called the "Surprise".
Sad. Hope it reopens. http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=243

Enjoy !


----------



## maggie (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, Beags, the London walks are really good. We have been on many of them while at the Allen House. Even the ones that don't sound that interesting turn out to be fascinating. Last time we tried to go on one of the day trips we got there a little too late to get onto the trip. We were on time, but it was so popular that there just wasn't room for everyone to go. A lot of people were disappointed that day -- so get to the train station early. 

Paris Walks are also excellent. They were a good way to meet other English speakers and people often ended up going to lunch together at one of the places we passed on our walk.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 8, 2008)

*walks*

I have done Paris and London walks.  They are very good.  Throw in Rome to the mix as there is a Rome walks by the same company.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 8, 2008)

My daughter and I loved the "Jack the Ripper" walk.  Our guide actually lived in the Tower of London and walked us over for the Keys ceremony after the walk was over.  Very interesting and entertaining gentleman.


----------



## glenn1000 (Jul 9, 2008)

The London Walks full day trips are excellent and are also a great value. We did the Cambridge trip as well as Oxford and the Cotswolds. Great guides, very interesting and lots of fun.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 9, 2008)

I have done the London Ghost Walk and the Jack the Ripper walk.  Both were great.  Also, the Ghost Walk in York was outstanding.


----------



## maggie (Jul 9, 2008)

I didn't know they have Rome Walks now. They really have a good thing going.


----------



## Hoc (Jul 10, 2008)

I did the "Haunted London" walk and was quite underwhelmed.  Still, they had a lot of others, and I wound up getting two of their walkabout cards for when we are there next week.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I did the "Haunted London" walk and was quite underwhelmed.  Still, they had a lot of others, and I wound up getting two of their walkabout cards for when we are there next week.



I heard that wasn't that good. But, do give them another chance for something more with true history or from a pull tap !


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 15, 2008)

There are several different ghost walks from different companies.  Some are better than others.  I asked around before choosing one.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 15, 2008)

I concur about London Walks. We did a London Walks highlights walk, because we were basically in London just for one full day - it was excellent for such a short stay, and funny. 

Much better than the hop-on-hop-off bus, which we also did after the walk, whose commentary style honestly got on my nerves, but it was good to be sitting down! (We were exhausted.)


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 16, 2008)

Use them every trip. One I really enjoyed was Mayfair with 2 or 3 pub stops with time to chat with other walkers. I agree the Hauted London was not that good. Also enjoyed the trip to Greenwich.

Cheers


----------

